# How do you want to go????



## whisteria (Jun 24, 2015)

Evening playmates,
What a scorcher of a day, (I must admit i fell asleep at lunch time in the gite) I was on my own and made a coffee and a sandwich and thought i'd read a bit more of the latest Allan Titchmarsh book called "Rosie" Now im not blaming the book "but" it was nice and quiet all the door's we're open and a nice gentle breeze was blowing through the lounge,

The next thing i knew was the book had fallen on the floor and i'd been asleep for an hour, ARhhhhhhhhhhhhh retirement you just can't beat it

I was talking to an ex-pat later on in the day and he'd said he didn't expect a big turn out the day he pops is cloggs!!!!!!!!!!!!
As he didnt know a lot of people but he didnt mind, but it was the feeling of just him in the coffin in the church pre the grave yard

He went on to ask what my feeling ref this subject?

Well i replied i didnt think we'd be talking about such things on a nice sunny day like today and what i was meaning when i said have you been thinking about a bit of late digging i didn'nt mean your grave (but he is hard at hearing anyway)
I once asked him how his onions were coming along and he went on about he could hardly walk some days!!!!!!
I dare not ask how his plums are growing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Christ only knows what he'd show me.

But now you've asked "I replied"
 for both myself and the wife it'll be a case of being taken from the place of rest be it a hospital or our home and from this venue to the cemetery

We are not religious and we both feel it to be wrong to be having time spent in a church at this part of our lives when we never went to church during our normal life time.

He was amazed,
But what if you find out the religious thing is all true "what will you do then?????

Whats your thoughts on how you feel you want to go??

Will it be a church send off or as we intend going or do you have anyother idea's??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't want to go by the devil
Don't want to go by demon
Don't want to go by Satan
Don't want to die uneasy

Just let me go naturally

(Thanks, Blood Sweat & Tears )
​


----------



## whisteria (Jun 24, 2015)

But never mind blood sweat & tears, what about "YOU" how do you want to go?

ie maybe a sea burial "and you could invite your enemies to dance on your grave!!!!
But lets have your thoughts "please"


----------



## Lon (Jun 24, 2015)

It's all taken care of and paid for. I carry a card with a toll free number to call in the event of my demise any where in the world. Calling that number and they arrange for my immediate cremation where ever I croak and then my ashes flown back to my daughter. If she does not want them then my ashes will be scattered in San Francisco Bay.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 24, 2015)

I want crowds of mourners all weeping and wailing, I want the local shops to close up for the day as a mark of respect, I want everyone to wear a black armband locally, and dogs to wear black collars.I want the church to be overflowing with people all sniffing sadly and saying wonderful things about me.I want the florist to have empty shelves, as all the flowers have been bought for me ! What more can I say?:wink:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 24, 2015)

I would like my survivors to have a great party and get really pished.  Sprinkle my ashes somewhere in Argyll.  I don't want a religious service but if I go first and my dh wants a catholic service that's okay.  I'll be dead and won't know.  He is still catholic and wants a catholic burial, so that's what he'll get. And he'll be buried in his kilt with the full outfit.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

I am a paid up cremation card carrier.  I want no Obit, no service....Nothing.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

My mother used to say "just put me out with the garbage." We held a small memorial for her in a church hall. She was cremated, and her ashes distributed among the family. Our share are planted under a rose bush in the garden. My wife and I always felt pretty much the same way.
 My son died a year ago, May. He was cremated, with no services, and is now riding around in the back seat of my car. 
My wife died back in March. We had no services. She was cremated, and now sits on her dresser in our bedroom, awaiting my own demise. The plan is for me to be cremated, our ashes mixed and buried together. The geographic location is unimportant. In some inconceivably distant future, we are all going to become one with the universe anyway.
I always felt that the big obligatory to attend, send offs were a bad idea. Especially with the distances apart that people live from each other these days. The whole family puts themselves at risk in airplanes and on the roads, often in horrible weather conditions, for a couple of hours of "So sorry". If the need for commemoration is felt, just set a time, and everyone can take a few moments to remember. We do it when there's a national tragedy. The people we lose, remain in our memories. The physical body is no different than the finger nail pairings that we throw away every day. As far as the after life goes, as a non-believer,
I don't have to worry about Hell, or worse, spending eternity on my knees telling God how wonderful he is.
 I'm looking forward to a long nap.:yawning:

P.S. The best send off I ever heard of was a distant relative who had made a potato cannon that they used at parties when he was alive. They had a send off cook out, packed his ashes into the cannon  and fired him out into Delaware Bay!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2015)

I would like to go very quickly and quietly. So quietly that no one would even know for months. I don't even want neighbors or passersby on the streets to know.  So it could maybe be when I go to the hospital for some routine thing, then have a massive stroke, or something like that.  Then cremation.  Yeah!  I like that.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

Not a fan of cremation.  However, I'd like a quick, painless aneurism....in front of people, so someone can look in my wallet, make necessary phone call(s).  Everything is in order financially and legally.

(NancyNGA....oohhh, stroke is painful and scarey....had one about 10 yrs ago)


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Not a fan of cremation.  However, I'd like a quick, painless aneurism....in front of people, so someone can look in my wallet, make necessary phone call(s).  Everything is in order financially and legally.
> 
> (NancyNGA....oohhh, stroke is painful and scarey....had one about 10 yrs ago)



I've done the research. Stroke and heart attack are no good, especially if they find you before your gone. Doctors never want to be resuscitated themselves. I read where some of them even have tattoos to that effect. Going in your sleep is certainly the best, but that might be too good to hope for. The big winner is cardiac arrest. Your heart just stops, and you drop like a stone. Fortunately, it also seems to be the most common. Don't kill me if I'm wrong here. Just what I picked up from various Web sites.


----------



## Susie (Jun 24, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I want crowds of mourners all weeping and wailing, I want the local shops to close up for the day as a mark of respect, I want everyone to wear a black armband locally, and dogs to wear black collars.I want the church to be overflowing with people all sniffing sadly and saying wonderful things about me.I want the florist to have empty shelves, as all the flowers have been bought for me ! What more can I say?:wink:


Just love it-so colorful!
I'm looking forward to my beautiful grave under a gum tree in the Dandenongs!
Hope I won't even know when it's happened!   eace:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I've done the research. Stroke and heart attack are no good, especially if they find you before your gone. Doctors never want to be resuscitated themselves. I read where some of them even have tattoos to that effect. Going in your sleep is certainly the best, but that might be too good to hope for. The big winner is cardiac arrest. Your heart just stops, and you drop like a stone. Fortunately, it also seems to be the most common. Don't kill me if I'm wrong here. Just what I picked up from various Web sites.



I'd like to go when I'm in my 90's after dh and I have made mad passionate love, then we go to sleep and don't wake up.  :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

OA!  I'll see to the crowd control, hydration stations, make sure there's plenty of tissues, have your lengthy obituary on the front of every newspaper,  Lead story on TV....everything..Leave it to me (or not).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2015)

whisteria said:


> But never mind blood sweat & tears, what about "YOU" how do you want to go?
> 
> ie maybe a sea burial "and you could invite your enemies to dance on your grave!!!!
> But lets have your thoughts "please"



They said it for me - I want to go naturally.

Which in my case will be smearing me with peanut butter, impaling me on a stick and leaving me in the woods for the bears.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I've done the research. Stroke and heart attack are no good, especially if they find you before your gone. .... Going in your sleep is certainly the best, but that might be too good to hope for. The big winner is cardiac arrest. Your heart just stops, and you drop like a stone. Fortunately, it also seems to be the most common. Don't kill me if I'm wrong here. Just what I picked up from various Web sites.



OK you are right.  Hospital is no good.  Too many tubes and safe guards.  Maybe the dentist's office would work or self serve gas station out of town.  And cardiac arrest is good.  Gee I'm glad I got to talk to you folks.  I'd have messed it all up.  Ha!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> OK you are right. Hospital is no good. Too many tubes and safe guards. Maybe the dentist's office would work or self serve gas station out of town. And cardiac arrest is good. Gee I'm glad I got to talk to you folks. I'd have messed it all up. Ha!



Well, not to disagree with Underock, but cardiac arrest has got to be painful. When ou have a stroke, you are still conscious but very confused and unable to control movements. I still go with the aneurism. Bam! gone 

imo the absolute worst way would be in a fire.  (ouch....aren't we terrible?)


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll have that cardiac arrest, over easy. If not available, I want to go suddenly, swiftly with a big ole heart attack, one they can say of, "He was dead before he hit the ground." I want to ride on that low swinging sweet Chariot. I want it to sit down outside the place of my demise and wait respectively while they load my carcass into that Chariot and then I want to ride... all the way to the Crematory and there he turned into ash. If the Chariot is busy, any ole transportation will do.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 24, 2015)

My nostalgic side says I want to be cremated and have my ashes scattered in a field of California poppies on a bright spring day . . . my practical side says please dispose of my body in the least expensive manner possible.  I won't care.  My spirit will have merrily skipped away to my next adventure!  nthego:  (or not  )


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ..... I still go with the aneurism. Bam! gone
> 
> imo the absolute worst way would be in a fire.  (ouch....aren't we terrible?)



The only trouble with an aneurism is it tends to form slowly and some doctor will find out about it, and then start nagging you to get it fixed. That ruins everything. 

Yes we are terrible. Maybe only seniors are allowed to talk about this kind of stuff.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

I am a senior.  I have lived longer than my Mom or Dad did.  I have had a meh life.  My daughter is gone, I have a son who I don't speak to (my idea), My Grandkids (grown and kids of their own) forget about me, so when I go what the hell....I don't care what comes after.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

Gosh, Phil, only you can make death sound like a ****** event! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

Aneurism, while in bed with my current lover is my death of choice. As for my corpse, I have left instructions for the cheapest cremation possible. After that, my family may do as they wish with my ashes. There will be no memorial, but I am in the process of planning a big ass hippie wake the like of which this town has never seen. It will take place while I am still alive enough to enjoy it. Food, booze, entertainment, the whole nine yards, even a mermaid ice sculpture. Celebrate my life in style, drums, belly dancing, love and laughter. Yes!


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 24, 2015)

*I want to go to sleep, in my bed, as I do every night, go to sleep, and wake up in heaven.

My funeral is all paid for, clothes picked out, music selected, fun happy music  and my kids know what to do.  I want a happy going away party for my service either in my church or at the funeral home chapel.  nthego:
*


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 24, 2015)

Like everyone, I hope I go in a painless way.  At some point I will probably prepay for everything just to simplify for nephews and niece(I'm single). I'm really not concerned with a ceremony, but graveside services have been the norm in my family so can't break with tradition.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

Nancy, I had a dear friend pass away last year from an undetected aneurism. Slumped into the mashed potatoes while laughing at a joke. What a way to go! He was ninety,with only minimal age- related issues. Still lived in his own home. He had a naughty sense of humour, and a wonderful twinkle in his bright blue eyes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

Glinda said:


> My nostalgic side says I want to be cremated and have my ashes scattered in a field of California poppies on a bright spring day . . . my practical side says please dispose of my body in the least expensive manner possible.  I won't care.  My spirit will have merrily skipped away to my next adventure!  nthego:  (or not  )



Glinda, my love, in your case where you go WILL be happy place if for no other reason than because you are there.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2015)

We have in our wills, and children are aware of our wishes ...No Funerals .....Oh Wonder why the word Funeral contains the word.    ..FUN..:shrug:I guess Wikipedia would give an explanation of where the word originated??  
Hubby always says Funeral services are only for the living.......We know a couple who attend funerals of people who they only know to say hello to at a function .....Both of us avoid memorial/ funeral services unless it's someone we are really close to.....


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Teejay said:


> I dunno. Whatever happens, happens. But I've got my urn picked out anyways ...




                                                     :applause2: Love it!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Nancy, I had a dear friend pass away last year from an undetected aneurism. Slumped into the mashed potatoes while laughing at a joke. What a way to go! He was ninety,with only minimal age- related issues. Still lived in his own home. He had a naughty sense of humour, and a wonderful twinkle in his bright blue eyes.



Oh please let that be me! Mashed potatoes, Yes!  Don't make it ninety though. Next week would be fine. I have some excellent mashed potatoes in the freezer.ld:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

Nancy, noooooo! Stay away from the freezer!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't even think about it very much. I actually think it is OK to take some time to die as long as the palliative care is available. It gives the extended family time to say goodbye. 

As for the send off, I expect that it will follow family custom. I would like a service in my own church because this is very personal compared with the standard funeral parlour or crematorium chapel. The service can be tailored for the family to allow them to honour my memory in their own way and afterwards the ladies will provide a generous afternoon tea to refresh the mourners. 

I will be cremated and as per family custom someone will accompany me to the crematorium but there will be no further ceremony. My children will decide what to do with my ashes but a simple scattering on the crematorium garden will be fine by me. If they want a niche to visit then that is acceptable too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> They said it for me - I want to go naturally.
> 
> Which in my case will be smearing me with peanut butter, impaling me on a stick and leaving me in the woods for the bears.




EEEEWWWW!  Hopefully you'd already be dead when the aforementioned occurs!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Nancy, noooooo! Stay away from the freezer!



If it was only guaranteed to work! Oh to have a button to push at my own convenience. Just save me from my good hearted "rescuers". Thank you for your concern, though, AC. That was very nice of you.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

Oops sorry Underock. Mixed you up with Nancy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

Underock, if you wish, I will serve mashed potatoes just for you at my wake!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Well, not to disagree with Underock, but cardiac arrest has got to be painful. When ou have a stroke, you are still conscious but very confused and unable to control movements. I still go with the aneurism. Bam! gone
> 
> imo the absolute worst way would be in a fire.  (ouch....aren't we terrible?)



I didn't know this myself. From what I understand, there's a big difference between heart attack, and cardiac arrest. Heart attack is about interrupted blood flow, and is very painful. Cardiac arrest is electrical. The heart just stops and you are dead before you hit the floor.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Oops sorry Underock. Mixed you up with Nancy.



Oh. So you don't care if *I *die!  hwell:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, if you wish, I will serve mashed potatoes just for you at my wake!



Thank you Shalimar, but I'm afraid I'll be taking a nap. :sleeping:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Oops sorry Underock. Mixed you up with Nancy.



No you didn't. I didn't see "Nancy" in your post. My turn- ops1:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

Underock, alrighty then. _Both _of you stay away from the freezer.  :rofl1:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Underock, alrighty then. _Both _of you stay away from the freezer.  :rofl1:



Freezer? Freezer!   Is there something good in my freezer?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:rofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

NancyNGA....backtrack...someting about mashed potatoes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> EEEEWWWW!  Hopefully you'd already be dead when the aforementioned occurs!



Oh, geeze! :nightmare:

*runs to lawyer's office to check living will*


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Gosh, Phil, only you can make death sound like a ****** event! Lol.



I'll be rising to the occasion even while I'm descending to that location ...


----------



## whisteria (Jun 24, 2015)

No mention by anyone ref giving body parts to those suffering a life of hell while they are still alive?
Nobody want to help these people ?
Would you rather burn your body than give whats left of someones life a bit of enjoyment before they go ????


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

whisteria said:


> No mention by anyone ref giving body parts to those suffering a life of hell while they are still alive?
> Nobody want to help these people ?
> Would you rather burn your body than give whats left of someones life a bit of enjoyment before they go ????



My friend, I wouldn't wish my  body parts on my worst enemy.  I'm doing the world a service in burning me up.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd let the medical people decide if they could use what your burning up,
Look at todays BBC News ref a 16 year old thats just married his 16 yr sweetheart then died because he couldnt get a bone marrow transplant,
His life gone at 16 for such a simple thing "you want to burn" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel nothings greater than the gift of life.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2015)

whisteria said:


> No mention by anyone ref giving body parts to those suffering a life of hell while they are still alive?
> Nobody want to help these people ?
> Would you rather burn your body than give whats left of someones life a bit of enjoyment before they go ????



It goes without saying that what is cremated is your "remains". If any of my body parts are useful, they can be harvested and then my remains can be disposed of by cremation. The older I get, the less likely that any body parts or tissues will be wanted for transplantation.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 24, 2015)

Dame, 
That's the best answer anyone could give, your giving someone a chance "if it works more's the better" if it can't work for what ever reason? well at least you tried and thats a good thing.
Well said. And im sure you mean it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

whisteria said:


> I'd let the medical people decide if they could use what your burning up,
> Look at todays BBC News ref a 16 year old thats just married his 16 yr sweetheart then died because he couldnt get a bone marrow transplant,
> His life gone at 16 for such a simple thing "you want to burn" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel nothings greater than the gift of life.



I prefer just to "burn up".


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2015)

Not fair to scold, Whisteria. Tsk, tsk!  That was not the original question. 

Sure have at 'em.   I sort of figured I'd be too old, but I just Googled and that is not the case.   I'll add this to my posthumous instruction sheets.  (It's getting longer than my to-do list.)


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

whisteria said:


> No mention by anyone ref giving body parts to those suffering a life of hell while they are still alive?
> Nobody want to help these people ?
> Would you rather burn your body than give whats left of someones life a bit of enjoyment before they go ????



I'm an organ donor. So were my wife and son. Cremation does not prohibit that. Your choice to do that is indicated on your driver's license.


----------



## imp (Jun 24, 2015)

*"I feel nothings greater than the gift of life."

*Agree, and understand. Unfortunately, the "gift of life" has widely varying interpretation, based on moral interpretation. The Middle-Eastern slant favors that "gift" as having been bestowed mainly upon men. Elsewhere, cremation has been made mandatory (though, I know not the organ removal possibilities prior). 

And I, viewing the inevitability of eventual death, feel there actually IS a gift of enormous magnitude: that we all be allowed to pass in painless obliviousness. As Kenny Rogers said, "The best we can hope for, is to die in our sleep".    imp


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

imp said:


> *"I feel nothings greater than the gift of life."
> 
> *Agree, and understand. Unfortunately, the "gift of life" has widely varying interpretation, based on moral interpretation. The Middle-Eastern slant favors that "gift" as having been bestowed mainly upon men. Elsewhere, cremation has been made mandatory (though, I know not the organ removal possibilities prior).
> 
> And I, viewing the inevitability of eventual death, feel there actually IS a gift of enormous magnitude: that we all be allowed to pass in painless obliviousness. As Kenny Rogers said, "The best we can hope for, is to die in our sleep".    imp



Absolutely. Short of blowing yourself up in a theater, I don't know why anyone should have the right to interfere with when or how you want to die. The ultimate intrusion into another persons life.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

whisteria said:


> I'd let the medical people decide if they could use what your burning up,
> Look at todays BBC News ref a 16 year old thats just married his 16 yr sweetheart then died because he couldnt get a bone marrow transplant,
> His life gone at 16 for such a simple thing "you want to burn" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel nothings greater than the gift of life.



I carry my donor card in my wallet. I am registered as a donor in the UK.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I'm an organ donor. So were my wife and son. Cremation does not prohibit that. Your choice to do that is indicated on your driver's license.



It is not done that way in the UK. But when I was still in the US it was on my license.


----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2015)

I have to go to a family funeral this weekend and I've been upset about it all week. Death diminishes us all. The loss of a loved one can be almost unbearable. In an effort to remain upbeat, my activities this week have been hectic. Yesterday, I was such a scatterbrain people actually commented on it. Letting go forever is tough.

My own final arrangements are all paid for. The cemetery where I'll be interred is quiet and lovely and partly historic. 

I hope death isn't the end of everything because I couldn't bear that, but I'm very much afraid it is. Right now I think I need to take a break from the subject because it's hitting too close to my personal situation.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Chic, my condolences on your loss.  I feel the same as you about what happens after we are gone.  We find comfort in thinking our loved ones have gone to some lovely heaven, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 25, 2015)

To love and or to have feelings for another  is a gift in it's self, when lifes clock ticks away from sex and your both growing old , the hair changes from what ever to grey,
And the most wonderful thing is you care about each other for what you grown into (the looks have changed so has the body,
 it's the most wonderful feeling in the life cycle to find true love as you look into the eyes and know you care.

But it has the most costly debt to be paid when the first one dies,
We're all to well aware of the future and we're all again not really knowing if we can cope without that very special person, 
This is what true loves all about,
It's like experience, you have to have age to have experience and love is something that takes time to complete it's circle,

Make the lost of what you've got while your here, because it was really worth being in true love for that very special person.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, maybe I'm the only one, but truthfully, I really don't want to go at all.  Decline, pass, not for me.  So when you ask how to I want to go, I'll just say, bye bye birdie, tweet, tweet, belly up, bite the buttered bun, kick the bucket.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi cookie,
Maybe you'll be excused for being late for your own funneral,
Im like you i dont want to go now, but if my wife should go first i dont know if i'd really want to carryon, (unless we had a dog and then its our job to have the dog for life)
So that the one reason i'd always give a dog a home and its amazing just how an animal can become an companion in times of need.


----------



## Skyking (Jun 25, 2015)

How do I want to go...? I'd like to pass while working alone in the garden on a warm beautiful day. I want only enough time to whisper a thank-you to God for my life and family and to tell Him that I love Him. After that a simple ceremony and plant me in a wooden box. Do I think it will happen this way? No. But maybe as I leave this world it will happen this way in my head and in my heart surrounded by my loved ones.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 25, 2015)

During coitus....ha, don't I wish.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't plan well.  I'll take it as it comes.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm with you Jim. 
When I was a school girl I absorbed this passage from Julius Caesar and it stuck in my psyche

_Cowards die many times before their deaths._
_The valiant never taste of death but once._
_Of all the wonders that I yet have heard,_
_It seems to me most strange that men should fear,_
_Seeing that death, a necessary end,_
_Will come when it will come._


----------



## Josiah (Jun 26, 2015)

Well it's hard to quibble with a timely quote from Shakespeare, I'm impressed DW. Still I can't help feeling that a questioning mind does not limit it's scope to just the present moment. Being able to contemplate the future is one of those traits that distinguishes us from the rest of life on earth.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> During coitus....ha, don't I wish.



No, not _during_.  After you are finished!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Just like it's better to be killed going into work than killed leaving work.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

You call _that_ work??


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Right you are, Annie! Fade out into the pink haze. Lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

To all you wanna be crispy critters out there... No one has come back to tell you without a  doubt that it didn't hurt.  Until they do... no fire for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

How would it be preferable to be buried alive? Yikes!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

I can't think of anything worse than being enclosed in a casket with the lid snapped shut and then buried with 6 feet of dirt  thrown on top.  UGH !

It's cremation for me, bought & paid for.  Which, BTW may be the coming thing since we're running out of space.  I read somewhere that they're
thinking of burying people VERTICALLY as a space-saver.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I can't think of anything worse than being enclosed in a casket with the lid snapped shut and then buried with 6 feet of dirt  thrown on top.  UGH !
> 
> It's cremation for me, bought & paid for.  Which, BTW may be the coming thing since we're running out of space.  I read somewhere that they're
> thinking of burying people VERTICALLY as a space-saver.



It's more than the idea of being in the ground for me.  I don't want to leave a monument that makes some feel obligated to visit.  The idea of my remains as ask going back to the earth as such is much more appealing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> How would it be preferable to be buried alive? Yikes!



How about burned alive?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

QS, it is such a difficult choice to make? Pleez offer an alternative. Lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Well... as a mermaid... you could always be buried at sea..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

QS HaHaHaHaHaHa. Hope you don't mean walk/flop the plank? Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Personally,  I'm not eager to try any of the options for a long long time..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

QS, me either. The women in my family live to be very old. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> To all you wanna be crispy critters out there... No one has come back to tell you without a  doubt that it didn't hurt.  Until they do... no fire for me.



Being put on ice, having all of your blood drained out, being pumped full of embalming fluid, made up like a clown, so people remember you that way, shut in a box, dropped in a hole, buried under six feet of dirt, and having your flesh slowly drop off.
That _does s_ound better. Just being bad here. :devil:   Don't worry, QS. There is a reason no one has come back to tell us about it. Dead is dead. Once the brain is gone you aren't going to feel a thing. I'm half way there already.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Just being facetious. Don't worry, QS. No one has come back to tell us for a reason. Dead is dead. Once the brain is gone you aren't going to feel a thing..



hmmmmmmm  Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 26, 2015)

Just a little bit on the humourius side of things .....My best friend , laughs and says oh I don't want to be buried.... I would want to get up and brush all those Crawly things off me.........


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Just a little bit on the humourius side of things .....My best friend , laughs and says oh I don't want to be buried.... I would want to get up and brush all those Crawly things off me.........



I agree... nothing sounds really appealing..


----------



## Josiah (Jun 26, 2015)

It seems to me that body disposition was discussed in an earlier thread and there I described my arrangements for whole body donation (to a medical school) which elicited exactly no responses. I presume that will occur in this thread as well.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's more than the idea of being in the ground for me.  I don't want to leave a monument that makes some feel obligated to visit.  The idea of my remains as ask going back to the earth as such is much more appealing.



Absolutely. The living have better things to do than visit dirt. Eventually someone will vandalize your stone because they don't like the name on it. Just let me disappear please.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't like the idea of being burned... Burried... cut up by silly medical students... what's left??


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> hmmmmmmm  Are you absolutely sure?



:shrug:


----------



## Josiah (Jun 26, 2015)

How about composting?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Not a bad idea, Josiah. Initially it feels a bit grisly, but I am certain there are tasteful and hygienic methods of accomplishing this.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 26, 2015)

Eaten by hyenas? Davy Jone's locker? Put into orbit around one of the moons of Jupiter?  Sorry I'm not taking this with the seriousness that it deserves.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 26, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I'm an organ donor. So were my wife and son. Cremation does not prohibit that. Your choice to do that is indicated on your driver's license.



Yes,I have a pink dot on my driver`s license indicating that I am an organ donor.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Josiah, HaHaHaHaHa. I just spat out a mouthful of cooler all over my dress! Too funny.,Hyenas indeed. Lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Vaporized!   No residue... I imagine it would only hurt for a nano second...


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to die peacefully in my sleep, just like my grandfather did.....not screaming like the other three people in the car.  OK, that's a bad joke. 

No, I want to be cremated.  That's my last chance for a hot, smokin' bod.  Not a joke.

My husband was "harvested" (not sure I'd have chosen that term, but....) before he was cremated.  They couldn't use any of his organs because of the time between death and "harvesting" but they took his corneas, his skin (cadaver skin is good for temporary grafts on burn patients), and his leg bones and tendons for grafting.  I received a letter from the society telling me that 17 people had benefitted from him.  Then we had a great party three weeks later at his favorite fish camp and scattered his ashes at his favorite fishing spot.   

We had a luau on the beach for my dad with a bonfire, much beer and fireworks.  As you can tell, my family doesn't go for formal funerals.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 30, 2015)

jujube said:


> I want to die peacefully in my sleep, just like my grandfather did.....not screaming like the other three people in the car.  OK, that's a bad joke.
> 
> No, I want to be cremated.  That's my last chance for a hot, smokin' bod.  Not a joke.
> 
> ...



That sounds great, ( except for the old joke ). That's the way to do it. I think more and more people are getting the right idea.
I remember all the old Italian ladies who were continually in black dresses when I was growing up. What a way to "live".


----------



## Linda (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to go exactly like my mom and her mom went.  Lay on the couch and go to sleep and not wake up!


----------

